# ProvenPeptides.Com for Legit SARMs.



## MaxRight (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello Brothers,

Is there anyone who has  ordered SARMs from provenpeptides before? 
Are they sold legit SARMs? What about their price range? 
I want to make an order to get MK-677 3 bottles for my next 15 week cycle. 
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## AllesT (May 1, 2018)

They are good, you can try their MK-677 
My friend Jon just received MK for the 4th time from them. 
I saw his good review on reddit too.


----------

